# Why so itchy?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bryco has kind of always been an itchy dog. We saw a dramatic decrease of the itching when we switched him off of kibbled food, but he's still itchy now. Mostly, he's scratching at the backs of his ears?? He is NOT chewing or biting at his feet/paws at all. Just itching at his ears.

We just had all the carpets in the house cleaned a week ago to see if it'd help, using "green", eco/pet friendly products. No improvement. 

Because he is itching his ears so much, his ear fringe isn't growing in the way I'd like it to, he literally is scratching some of the fur off of them. 

Is it possible it could be psycological?

For the past month I have kept him strictly on raw foods, to see if it is THK causing it, or something in THK, but there hasn't been any improvement, so I don't think its anything in that. It really doesn't seem like a food allergy but maybe it is?

We also swapped the detergent we wash their stuff in to one of the gentle, scent free, baby free/clear ones. No improvement. We did that maybe 2 months ago?

His only treats he gets are single ingredient treats or now he's getting some Stella & Chewy's carnivore crunch...

I really can't figure out what it is... sometimes it seems like he's just bored and wants a good scratch?????

He is not bathed very often, so, I don't think its that, and his shampoos are soap/dye free/scent free. I've tried using an oatmeal medicated one to see if it calms him down but no luck. Its seriously driving me nuts, because he scratches and scratches and will cause some scabbing. Otherwise he seems healthy and happy but ugh...why could he be so itchy? is there something I'm missing?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Edited to add...it's been driving me so nuts I've been giving him benadryl almost daily, but that really doesn't seem to cut down on the itching he does??


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We sometimes get the itchy scratchies. Matilda has been digging at her mouth/face today. I've noticed it happens more when I add in salmon oil for whatever reason.  Today however, I think it's because I gave them a left over burger this morning forgetting I had added Worcester sauce! Oops!! Too much salt I've noticed makes them itch a bit more. So when we feed sardines or mackerel we always get a bit of itching. Don't feed it so much anymore because of that. 

They don't scratch so much it causes scabbing though. I'm guessing you are but are you good about the chicken you feed not being enhanced at all? Could be that. Or maybe a slight allergy to one of the protiens in his diet or in THK? Not sure how much could be habit...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> We sometimes get the itchy scratchies. Matilda has been digging at her mouth/face today. I've noticed it happens more when I add in salmon oil for whatever reason.  Today however, I think it's because I gave them a left over burger this morning forgetting I had added Worcester sauce! Oops!! Too much salt I've noticed makes them itch a bit more. So when we feed sardines or mackerel we always get a bit of itching. Don't feed it so much anymore because of that.
> 
> They don't scratch so much it causes scabbing though. I'm guessing you are but are you good about the chicken you feed not being enhanced at all? Could be that. Or maybe a slight allergy to one of the protiens in his diet or in THK? Not sure how much could be habit...


I've been really careful to use no enhanced meats...and had been using the anchovy oil for him instead of salmon to see if possibly that were the cause, but it doesn't seem to be. I am sooo confused. They haven't had anything salty at all, and gosh, when he wakes up, he needs like a good 20 min itch session before he settles down. It drives me absolutely crazy. 

So I figured it might be THK which is why he hasn't had any for 1 month, but the itching's still the same  BAH!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw sorry, Kristi. I know only too well how frustrating this can be having had this problem in the past. Both Pip and Roo have completely stopped itching since I put them on grain free formulas of THK. So happy about that. It really sounds like you have everything covered so I'm clueless myself. Do you still use the Tropiclean products? The water one and so forth? Could it possibly be something in that? (Although I know you've used it for ages) How about dry heat? I remember last Winter Pip and Roo started to itch more when I started having the heat on, they tend to want to lie right near the vents. I now use 2 humidifiers and that helps a lot. I hope you're able to sort it.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> So I figured it might be THK which is why he hasn't had any for 1 month, but the itching's still the same  BAH!


Yeah, I really don't think it could he THK since you've stopped it and fed him raw for the last month.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Paula its driving me absolutely batty! I bought some topical itch relief spray that's natural/holistic tonight at the pet shop to try putting on his ears, but I wonder if it could be an ear infection or trouble possibly?

There is NO smell/discharge/wax buildup in his ears, but still he goes at them. He's always been a little nutty haha but this is ridiculous.

I do still use the water formula but really there is so little in it, Idk...?? I also think maybe it could be some of the "crap" in the toothpaste I use, or maybe Petzlife...but again, it just would seem odd he's only going at his ears. :-/ For awhile he went bonkers getting at the spot where his microchip was which is why it moved, I think. I sort of wonder if this is still just after effects of vaccines he's had...hate to think it might be, but really, I have tried just about everything and am really unsure. I'm going to take him to the vet next week to get his ears checked, b'c its odd. 

It is VERY dry here, so,...maybe the delicate skin on the backs of his ears is bothered by the dryness. Its so dry my friends almost always get nosebleeds/cracked hands/feet when they visit  The other 3 are all fine though, like I pretty much never see them itch!!

I was SURE it was the grains in Keen but low and behold, 1 month of no THK and no change whatsever in the itchies


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I was going to mention dry skin! I am suuuper sensitive to dryness. I get bloody noses pretty much all winter, it sucks.

Have you tried using something to add more moisture? Humidifiers?

Edit: Also wanted to add that if he has a slight sensitivity to something in the food, I think it may take more than 1 mth to see symptoms stop completely, wouldn't it? Altho, with what you feed I bet it's just dry.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Muzby said:


> I was going to mention dry skin! I am suuuper sensitive to dryness. I get bloody noses pretty much all winter, it sucks.
> 
> Have you tried using something to add more moisture? Humidifiers?


I think thats the next step. I hate them but its just odd, because I eliminated everything pretty much but raw meat bones and organs and it got no better. So maybe we need to try those. My skin hurts sometimes its so dry  I have been trying to use the emu oil spray on him to add moisture back incase its dryness. 

I just really don't think this is diet-related. And he doesn't go outside much--so I doubt its allergens from out there. And we thought maybe the carpet cleaning would help...but no. *bangs head on wall* guess humidifiers are in our future because it would be good for our skin too anyway.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

It could be the vaccine, I suppose. I'd also get his ears checked, especially since he seems mainly to be itching that area, that does make me wonder. I feel for you, hun, it drove me completely nuts when mine were itching like mad. How long has it been really bad? If it started to get worse with the weather change, I'd maybe try a humidifier. I have two, one for the living room and one for the bedroom. It makes a huge difference in my skin so I know it must help them as well. Argh why must they be so sensitive. :/


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> It could be the vaccine, I suppose. I'd also get his ears checked, especially since he seems mainly to be itching that area, that does make me wonder. I feel for you, hun, it drove me completely nuts when mine were itching like mad. How long has it been really bad? If it started to get worse with the weather change, I'd maybe try a humidifier. I have two, one for the living room and one for the bedroom. It makes a huge difference in my skin so I know it must help them as well. Argh why must they be so sensitive. :/


Its been about the same amount since we got him off kibble. The others don't even seem to know what an itch is...I tried switching out his toothpaste too to no avail. We also did go 1 month without the water additive and he still itched then. It mainly seems to be when he wakes up he wants a good itch. It hasn't gotten any worse w/ the colder weather so maybe he's just a nutter lol.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Mia and Skylar scratch quite a bit, I've noticed (they're not losing hair though). I wonder if they're not scratching at their collars. It took Skylar a LONG time to get used to a her collar. Their collars are as loose as they can be without falling off...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Mia and Skylar scratch quite a bit, I've noticed (they're not losing hair though). I wonder if they're not scratching at their collars. It took Skylar a LONG time to get used to a her collar. Their collars are as loose as they can be without falling off...


He doesn't wear a collar at all, in the house, if we go out its a teeny tiny rolled leather one that doesn't seem to bug him, good thought though. 

He isn't really LOSING fur, but I think its shorter than he should be b'c hes itching so much, ya know? 

He's sort of neurotic lol, and I really just keep wondering if hes itchy b'c he wants to be and it gives him something to do? By neurotic I just mean he obsessed about things.

I also don't wear purfumes and only natural deoderants and stuff b'c of personal allergies, so...I thought maybe it could be something I'm wearing, but I'm really not wearing anything...UGH!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

The only other thing I can think of is you could have your vet do a check of his ears for a yeast or fungal infection maybe? I have heard that can be a cause of ear itchiness. Or it could be like you said, he is just being nutty. :lol: I wondered that too when Pip had his itchies.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmm, just had another thought, wonder if it could be the glyco flex? but...he's only been on that 1 for maybe 2 months, before that it was something else. I may just switch them all to the human grade glucosamine after this is all said and done w/ if I can find something easy enough to dose...UGH!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Hmm, just had another thought, wonder if it could be the glyco flex? but...he's only been on that 1 for maybe 2 months, before that it was something else. I may just switch them all to the human grade glucosamine after this is all said and done w/ if I can find something easy enough to dose...UGH!


I totally forgot you use gyco flex! It could be that. It bothered Pip and Roo too. (I used the chewy ones.) They got itchy and Roo's anal glands acted up. I went back to using the Cosequin tablets. Whenever you have a chewy type item there often seems to be a lot of unnecessary stuff in there.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Does he get enough exercise? Maybe he's just bored/under-stimulated.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> I totally forgot you use gyco flex! It could be that. It bothered Pip and Roo too. (I used the chewy ones.) They got itchy and Roo's anal glands acted up. I went back to using the Cosequin tablets. Whenever you have a chewy type item there often seems to be a lot of unnecessary stuff in there.


Thats what I'm thinking ... gonna see what I can find tomorrow for a glycoflex replacement, and have the vet check out his ears...*sigh*.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Thats what I'm thinking ... gonna see what I can find tomorrow for a glycoflex replacement, and have the vet check out his ears...*sigh*.


Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> Does he get enough exercise? Maybe he's just bored/under-stimulated.


We try to play w/ them a lot inside, but its so cold already, in the 20's, we haven't been walking them much. Despite that, when they were walked a lot, he was still itching. Momma's bout to pull her hairs out


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Idk, but Lily has a good scratch fest too. Only when she wakes up in the morning or from a very long nap though. She scratches right behind her ears or in them.
Very odd. None of my other dogs do this.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Sounds like it could be ear mites. I would def. Have his ears checked.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Sounds like it could be ear mites. I would def. Have his ears checked.


Would there be any other symptoms other than the itching? The ears don't smell/are clean/there is no discharge. But really lately I've noticed the itchies mostly are at his ears!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thi is what lotus has been like the last week but she was also scractching inside her ear gross!! There was a little wax build up so I flushed them out and daisys too (1 teaspoon olive oil, 1 drop tea tree, 2 drop lavender oil trickle into their ears so they're full and massage the base of the ear infront and behind you'll hear a squelching. Wipe out and let them shake the rest out) it's messy but works really well (lotus went to vet next day as was still itching in one ear she has slight inflammation so on antibiotics urgh) the vet said he's never seen ears so clean and what did I use hahaha

But yeah try that he may just have some that's bugging him


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Scratching ears could be food sensitivities. Are you still giving any treats? Any supplements besides the glyco-flex, flavored heartworm prevention? With Food sensitivities/allergies you have to feed the 'new' food for at least 12 weeks before you 'give' up so to speak. Any rawhides, chewies etc you have to watch the ingredients on as well. Some things set Zoey off, some don't. As far as the obsessions, did he have them before he was vaccinated for Rabies? The reason I ask is my friends Rottie, literally went NUTS after she had her adult Rabies shot, she is treating her for Vaccinosis (with the help of a homeopath) and she is almost back to normal after 3 years of dealing with nutsoid doggie, she has only been treating her with a homeopath for about 6-8 months or so. She literally had to remove EVERY indoor door in her house because Petra was rubbing her nose to bleeding point under neath them even if the doors were open.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Before I got the bloodwork to find out what she was allergic to, I tried to feed her one specific food "TURKEY" because I thought I just knew she wasn't allergic to turkey, but guess what???? That is the ONLY meat she is allergic to! Here I thought she was allergic to Beef & Chicken and she's not.
The best thing you could do to save yourself the frustration is just have bloodwork done to find out exactly what and if he's allergic to anything. If the test come back that he's not allergic to anything then at least you know where to start. He might have something going on with his ears, dry skin or something else.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

When we got Pedro from the shelter, he had all kinds of skin problems. His were so bad that we thought he was short haired when we got him - he had a very short coat and had NEVER been groomed. 

We tried everything - vet checks, oatmeal baths, hydrating conditioners, but nothing stopped the scratching. I picked up an herbal remedy book that I had one day, and in the pet section, it suggested adding olive oil to their food. We started mixing in a tablespoon of olive oil with his food every other day, and within a week, there was no more scratching. 

I'd rule out ear issues first, but it's worth a try and it isn't going to hurt a thing!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well we took him to the vet today...finally lol. His ears have teeny tiny little bumps in them, which lead her to think its allergies...to SOMETHING. Since he isn't being fed kibble, but does get grains in THK Keen, she thinks the first thing to do is stop all grains. She also wants him getting benadryl 2x a day to calm down the allergies.

He also has minor irritation/conjunctivitis in both his eyes, as I thought he might...so that's it for his meet n' greets at the shows LOL! We have medicated eye drops as well as drops to just moisten his eyes 2x a day. Hopefully they help.

So...I guess no more grains for now. See if it helps. I feel like if he were allergic to one of his protein sources, the allergy would manifest itself much worse than the minor way it is...? He mainly gets chicken, turkey, and beef.

From what I've read, the blood tests just aren't that accurate. I don't want to spend $180 to not really find anything out.

I may give the olive oil a try for a bit to see if it helps...thanks!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Forgot to add...knees are solid and heart sounds good  Every time I take my chis to the vet, I have both checked. Hell LOL, if I am paying for an office call at $50 a pop...ya better check 'um!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, the part I liked was she was pretty much OK w the raw diet. She said she felt it lacked b'c the animals are mostly grainfed not grassfed so brought up the omegas and all that good stuff, she said she personally also believes they need carbs and told me I should give them 1-2 teaspoons of sweet potato or potato a few times a week. Whatever lol I was pleased she wasn't put off by the raw diet, just made sure they were getting some oils and was glad they were getting glucosamine/nupro as well. Mine get stuff like sweet potatos now and then anyway, its good variety, altho I know not true raw style. She also sounded REALLY interested in THK and how it had helped B because she has other dogs having similar issues.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like it may be the grains, yeah. I know with Pip once I put him on the grain free THK food, it made a huge difference after about a month or so. I'm leery to even give him the Fromm at all now so I haven't been. When I have it seems he starts scratching and biting his legs again. Glad he had a good check up with his knees and heart. Hopefully the itches and the conjunctivitis clears up soon. Keep us posted, of course.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Grains are probably what he's reacting too. It is not very common for them to be allergic to proteins in the raw form. Just remember to watch treat ingredients too. The blood tests are not very accurate, the skin tests (shave their back & inject allergens) which are more costly are more accurate, but IMO more of a pain for the poor dogs (I've had them done on myself and was miserable for weeks). Vit A, Vit E & Selenium in high doses help with allergies. I can get you the doses if you'd like.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> Grains are probably what he's reacting too. It is not very common for them to be allergic to proteins in the raw form. Just remember to watch treat ingredients too. The blood tests are not very accurate, the skin tests (shave their back & inject allergens) which are more costly are more accurate, but IMO more of a pain for the poor dogs (I've had them done on myself and was miserable for weeks). Vit A, Vit E & Selenium in high doses help with allergies. I can get you the doses if you'd like.


That would be great -- where do I get them though, just human ones from the drugstore?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Earmites are highly contagious so I doubt its that, if one had them all four would be little scratch machines. 
I have the same frustration with Reese. He is allergic to something, or likely multiple things. Ive switched his food close to 10 times trying to find something he doesnt itch on. While he is noticeably more or less itchy on some foods, it has never completely gone away. I asked our vet about it the last time we were in with him and he said its likely something environmental. He suggested 1/2 childrens benadryl twice a day, which I havent tried because it always knocks me out and I worried it would do the same to Reese. He also suggested I try to keep track of when he gets more itchy and that may give us some idea of what bothers him. He thinks hes probably allergic to the same kind of things we are, mold, dust, ragweed, etc etc. It seems like no one ever has just one allergy, you already know Bryco is allergic/sensitive to processed chicken so I think its safe to say he has a sensitive little body and there are probably multiple things that irritate his system. I think some humidifiers are a good idea, especially if its bothering you guys as well. The dry winter air certainly cant be helping, and I know Reese has itched more since we have been running our furnace. You might also want to change the filter for your A/C/ heat if you havent already. We paid extra for a special one last week thats supposed to be the best for trapping allergens-hopefully that makes all of us more comfortable this winter.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kristi I think he's got a tummy like daisy all his pooping as a puppy was her down to a t whereby I think hers is grains and processed foods maybe brycos is similar 

It really sucks


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Kristi I think he's got a tummy like daisy all his pooping as a puppy was her down to a t whereby I think hers is grains and processed foods maybe brycos is similar
> 
> It really sucks


Yeah I am going to eliminate all grains and keep him on the benadryl for a bit to see if it helps. Already after 1 dosage of the eye drops his eyes look better, so I'm glad I brought him in.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Earmites are highly contagious so I doubt its that, if one had them all four would be little scratch machines.
> I have the same frustration with Reese. He is allergic to something, or likely multiple things. Ive switched his food close to 10 times trying to find something he doesnt itch on. While he is noticeably more or less itchy on some foods, it has never completely gone away. I asked our vet about it the last time we were in with him and he said its likely something environmental. He suggested 1/2 childrens benadryl twice a day, which I havent tried because it always knocks me out and I worried it would do the same to Reese. He also suggested I try to keep track of when he gets more itchy and that may give us some idea of what bothers him. He thinks hes probably allergic to the same kind of things we are, mold, dust, ragweed, etc etc. It seems like no one ever has just one allergy, you already know Bryco is allergic/sensitive to processed chicken so I think its safe to say he has a sensitive little body and there are probably multiple things that irritate his system. I think some humidifiers are a good idea, especially if its bothering you guys as well. The dry winter air certainly cant be helping, and I know Reese has itched more since we have been running our furnace. You might also want to change the filter for your A/C/ heat if you havent already. We paid extra for a special one last week thats supposed to be the best for trapping allergens-hopefully that makes all of us more comfortable this winter.


It is sooooo irritating. Like he's MOSTLY fine and dandy but this scratching bit is irritating. It's messing w/ his coat growth which is what mainily annoys me LOL. And none of my others really scratch at all. The vet said it definitely looked like allergy related symptoms not ear mites and said same as you did -- if that were the issue they'd all be going nuts. 

We do need to change the air filter, I bet...we've lived there for almost a year but no one lived there before us...so...yeah.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

(on a random note...the salmon oil seems to trigger both boys getting itchy...is there any alternative w/ similar benefits? They do fine w/ the anchovy/sardine oil, but that has omega 6 as well as omega 3...since their raw foods are probably primarily grain fed, they already have plenty of omega 6).


----------

